# Routan Joybox updates ? same as Mygig ?



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

My Joybox system looks pretty up to date but its hard to know for sure. Where can I get upgates for it?
Chrysler has updates for its MyGig ( same thing, almost). Will they work on the Joybox or mess it up?
Thanx


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Routan Joybox updates ? same as Mygig ? (Badge56)*

I am pretty sure they are the same.....
If you have the REN (non-nav) you should have Software 9.112
and gracenotes 1287
Check in the system information, to see if you are up to date.
For more information check this forum
http://mofv.com/mygig/


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Routan Joybox updates ? same as Mygig ? (sldrsvw)*

No, I have the Navigation....


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Routan Joybox updates ? same as Mygig ? (Badge56)*

For the general audiance








I upgrade my JoyBox with the Mygig 1.220 update. It worked just fine. They are in fact the same in both Chrysler products and Volkswagen.


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Routan Joybox updates ? same as Mygig ? (Badge56)*

very cool


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

Old thread, but I thought I'd mention something about upgrading. I installed an RER that I bought from ebay (salvaged from a wrecked Routan), it had 1.8xx software on it and I upgraded it to 2.402 using the instructions for the Chrysler. 

During the upgrade it displayed up a Chrysler logo, and I thought I would end up with a Chrysler logo as a splash screen, but after the upgrade was completely done it went back to a VW start screen. 

So don't worry if you see the Chrysler start screen.


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

My unit got replaced about a week ago due to a bad hard drive. I checked the software version and it has 2.403. Weird I got a newer firmware than the http://mofv.com/mygig/ website.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

thaddyusmaximus said:


> My unit got replaced about a week ago due to a bad hard drive. I checked the software version and it has 2.403. Weird I got a newer firmware than the http://mofv.com/mygig/ website.


If you check the forums on that site, they talk about 2.403 and have links to download it, but I didn't trust them as some of the sites those links go to are less than reputable, so I stuck with 2.402


----------



## wely (Feb 22, 2015)

LaurensDad said:


> Old thread, but I thought I'd mention something about upgrading. I installed an RER that I bought from ebay (salvaged from a wrecked Routan), it had 1.8xx software on it and I upgraded it to 2.402 using the instructions for the Chrysler.
> 
> During the upgrade it displayed up a Chrysler logo, and I thought I would end up with a Chrysler logo as a splash screen, but after the upgrade was completely done it went back to a VW start screen.
> 
> So don't worry if you see the Chrysler start screen.



Hi,
did the dealer reprogram the van computer for the RER to work? I bought a 2010 Routan with REQ unit and I updated to RER as well high speed bus but the unit only accept open/close the cd but nothing else.
I can not listen to the radio or even power up the machine, i disconnect the battery prior of connecting it and then then connect it but nothing as well.
I even disconnect the battery and remove the fuse then connect the battery and put the fuse back in and still nothing work.

hope you guys can help me.
Thanks
WE


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

wely said:


> Hi,
> did the dealer reprogram the van computer for the RER to work? I bought a 2010 Routan with REQ unit and I updated to RER as well high speed bus but the unit only accept open/close the cd but nothing else.
> I can not listen to the radio or even power up the machine, i disconnect the battery prior of connecting it and then then connect it but nothing as well.
> I even disconnect the battery and remove the fuse then connect the battery and put the fuse back in and still nothing work.
> ...


Hi WE,

I have 2009 Routan SEL basic trim that came with REQ and factory installed Uconnect. About a month ago I bought REN unit (430 - older model without navigation) from Craigslist locally and installed it. It was plug-n-play for me. Even Uconnect works like it worked with REQ.
I didn't go to the dealer to do any programming for van computer.

Do you know for sure that unit is not defective?

Regards.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

I did mine and really didn't notice any difference.

I just downloaded the software and installed the USB and it was done.

Someone else tried it and did the wrong process/software and their entire harddrive failed and "bricked" - so be careful and do at your own risk.


----------



## wely (Feb 22, 2015)

MozartMan said:


> Hi WE,
> 
> I have 2009 Routan SEL basic trim that came with REQ and factory installed Uconnect. About a month ago I bought REN unit (430 - older model without navigation) from Craigslist locally and installed it. It was plug-n-play for me. Even Uconnect works like it worked with REQ.
> I didn't go to the dealer to do any programming for van computer.
> ...



Hi Mozartman,

Thanks for your reply, actually the unit was low speed bus, the person sold it to me didn't know and confirmed high speed bus so I returned it to him , thank god its locally bought.
Now I am waiting for high speed bus unit to arrive next week.
Will keep you posted.

Have a great weekend.

WE


----------

